# Bear Jr’s Craft Cabinet  (Bethany’s Christmas Gift)



## Bearcarver (Dec 25, 2020)

*Bear Jr’s Craft Cabinet * (Bethany’s Christmas Gift)​

Last Year Bear Jr made some Bandsaw Jewelry Boxes for his Wife Bethany, for Christmas.
This year he made her a Beautiful Multi-functioning Maple Cabinet for her Crafts.

The first few pictures below show the Cabinet & Bethany smiling, as she received her present.
The other pictures show all the special “Maple Burl” he put into the cabinet. It’s hard to show in pictures, but he Hand Picked the "Raw in the Rough" Maple, with as much "Burl" as he could get.

The cabinet has an outlet & USB port built in, and lights in the top. Everything opens like a Book, with a fold-down Table.

The shelves are not shown in these pictures, but there are shelves in all the upper sections, and also in the sections in the swing-out Doors.


Bethany Loves it, and I’m sure will put it to good use.

Thanks for looking, Guys!!


Bear



Bethany--- A Happy Young Lady:







Opened Up:






Angle Shot:






All Closed Up:






There's "Burl" all over the place:






More Burl:






More Burl:


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 25, 2020)

That sure is nice. You and your son are talented wood workers!


----------



## meskc (Dec 25, 2020)

That is amazing. Job well done.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 25, 2020)

Top shelf craftsmanship for sure. Beautiful piece.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 25, 2020)

WOW!  That is a clean and classy cabinet.


----------



## rjob (Dec 25, 2020)

Impressive craftsmanship! Great eye on the selection of materials. (Looks like a CNC router off to the side).


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 25, 2020)

Very nice craftsmanship. You taught him well !


----------



## normanaj (Dec 25, 2020)

That's some outstanding work.My compliments to your son.

I absolutely love doing finishes on quality work like that.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 25, 2020)

beautiful Bear, Bethany looks thrilled. ya must of taught your son well! very talented. i can't even cut a 2 x4 straight


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 25, 2020)

That looks fantastic . Nice fit and finish .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 25, 2020)

Very beautiful piece he made! Definitely very talented like his dad!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 25, 2020)

Nice job and a great gift.

Warren


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 25, 2020)

Excellent Cabinet!  Woodworking skills definitely run in the Family.  So impressive.  Bethany is definitely happy.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2020)

Beautiful cabinet, John, and Bethany sure does look happy with it.
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 25, 2020)

Beautiful cabinet. The smile on her face says It all.
Jim


----------



## gary s (Dec 25, 2020)

Wow !!!  Tell him your Texas Buddy said he loved it What a nice job to detail. I know she will enjoy it for many , many years.
BTW   Did I see som Live edge slabs in the background

Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 25, 2020)

I reckon it's obvious that the nut doesn't fall too far from the tree John, beautiful piece of work by Bear Jr! RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2020)

Excellent craftsmanship on that cabinet. Jr. has some real talent.

Chris


----------



## SherryT (Dec 25, 2020)

Nice...very, very, VERY nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 25, 2020)

meskc said:


> That is amazing. Job well done.



Thank You!

Bear




yankee2bbq said:


> That sure is nice. You and your son are talented wood workers!



Thank You Justin!!
It's in his Blood:
My Dad was a Self-employed Carpenter for 40 years.
I helped him in my younger days, then graduated from 3 years in Cabinetmaking in Tech School. Then worked for a Buddy of mine in his shop for 10 years.
Then had my own Cabinet Shop for 15 years.
Bear Jr went through that same Tech School Class,  helped me when 2 guys were needed, and he did the Spraying on ALL My Cabinets. (Kitchens, Vanities, and Entertainment centers).
Then he's had his Tower business for 20 years, but Covid slowed things up, so he started a specialty Woodworking Shop. He has one employee for that.
He still has his Tower Business, but with less employees than he had.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 25, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> WOW!  That is a clean and classy cabinet.



Thank You SHS !!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




SmokinEdge said:


> Top shelf craftsmanship for sure. Beautiful piece.



Thank You SE !!
And For the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2020)

rjob said:


> Impressive craftsmanship! Great eye on the selection of materials. (Looks like a CNC router off to the side).



Thank You!!
You have a Good Eye too----That is a CNC Router he has.
He got a Great Deal on it, used, and had it shipped from CA.

Bear




Winterrider said:


> Very nice craftsmanship. You taught him well !



Thank You Rider!!
He went to the same Tech School as I did.


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2020)

normanaj said:


> That's some outstanding work.My compliments to your son.
> 
> I absolutely love doing finishes on quality work like that.



Thank You Norm!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



smokerjim said:


> beautiful Bear, Bethany looks thrilled. ya must of taught your son well! very talented. i can't even cut a 2 x4 straight



Thank You Jim!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> That looks fantastic . Nice fit and finish .



Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Brokenhandle said:


> Very beautiful piece he made! Definitely very talented like his dad!
> 
> Ryan



Thank You Ryan!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice job and a great gift.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




MJB05615 said:


> Excellent Cabinet!  Woodworking skills definitely run in the Family.  So impressive.  Bethany is definitely happy.   Thanks for sharing.



Thank You Mike!!
She loves the Craft Cabinet!!   She started Oil Painting (Acrylics) a few months ago, and she's really good already!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Beautiful cabinet, John, and Bethany sure does look happy with it.
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
Yup She Loves it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




JLeonard said:


> Beautiful cabinet. The smile on her face says It all.
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
Yup she's not hiding her Joy.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2020)

gary s said:


> Wow !!!  Tell him your Texas Buddy said he loved it What a nice job to detail. I know she will enjoy it for many , many years.
> BTW   Did I see som Live edge slabs in the background
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!
Yup--I think he has a couple tables to make, or coffee tables.
He made 70 sales on Etsy, just in December, 167 since he started with Etsy.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I reckon it's obvious that the nut doesn't fall too far from the tree John, beautiful piece of work by Bear Jr! RAY




Thank You Ray!!
Yup, He's catching on Real Good!!
His Woven Boards are my Favorites.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 28, 2020)

I can't even drive a nail. You folks are lucky and do great wood work!

HT


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Excellent craftsmanship on that cabinet. Jr. has some real talent.
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Appreciate the Compliment.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2020)

SherryT said:


> Nice...very, very, VERY nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thank You Sherry!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 28, 2020)

Bear, that there is some very impressive craftsmanship, Bear jr did an outstanding job.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Dec 29, 2020)

That is just awesome! I wish I had those kind of skills!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2020)

hoity toit said:


> I can't even drive a nail. You folks are lucky and do great wood work!
> 
> HT




Thank You HT !!
I feel the same way about Metal Work &  Electrical.
Not many Kids lived in a house for 10 years, that had a 2,900 Square Foot complete cabinet shop in the basement.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2020)

ChuxPick said:


> Bear, that there is some very impressive craftsmanship, Bear jr did an outstanding job.




Thank You Chux!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 29, 2020)

What a great job. Very impressive!


----------



## bill1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Nice execution AND nice design.  The lights and quad box are a particularly cool touch.  
But I gotta' ask...what are those two narrow recessed areas for on both inner sides of the swing-out doors?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Nice execution AND nice design.  The lights and quad box are a particularly cool touch.
> But I gotta' ask...what are those two narrow recessed areas for on both inner sides of the swing-out doors?




Thank You!!
And Good Question:
Those sides of those "Swing-out Doors" are already Drilled for shelf supports, as those will be getting shelves recessed back about 4", leaving room for more Swing-outs, folding into those recesses, in front of the shelves. He's still waiting for special hinges he needs for those Swing-outs, because they have to open farther than regular Piano Hinges.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2020)

K9BIGDOG said:


> That is just awesome! I wish I had those kind of skills!




Thank You Big Dog!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Nice execution AND nice design.  The lights and quad box are a particularly cool touch.
> But I gotta' ask...what are those two narrow recessed areas for on both inner sides of the swing-out doors?





OOOOPS, BTW Bill, I didn't realize what you meant when I answered that the first time:  I asked Bear Jr about those narrow sections. He said those are just going to be narrow, like that for storage. He said she had a Cheap piece of junk cabinet that fell apart, but it had these real neat storage boxes that will fit on shelves that are that narrow & that deep, so she'll be using them in there.
He already has all the shelves made, but is waiting for the special hinges. Covid slow-up.

Bear


----------



## bill1 (Dec 31, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> ...storage boxes that will fit on shelves that are that narrow & that deep...


I can picture them.  About the width of a magazine/journal box as used in libraries.  
This is what makes custom furniture so special.  
Thanks bear and Blessings  to your son and daughter-in-law.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2021)

GATOR240 said:


> What a great job. Very impressive!




Thank You Denny!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2021)

shoebe
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2021)

J
 jhenriksen52
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2021)

A
 Aledavidov
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

